# My Car in 2005 spec.



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

but can someone please host for me?


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

daniel.hammond @ gmail.com


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

*Simply stunning Dave*


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Stunning!!! Are those 10.5J width rims?


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Looking good Dave!


----------



## GT-Rob (Sep 28, 2003)

v.nice love the seats especially but it looks like gettin in the back looks tricky


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

bloody hell thats amazing!! i take it thats the do luck kit? is it a new one, i dont rember the do luck kit looking that good!


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

woah! looks stunning! great car! thanks for sharing!


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Looks great Dave, really love the new wheels in the gold chrome effect. 

Can you tilt your seats, how did you manage that then ?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Yep 10.5 x 19's with a +21 offset. I dont use the back seats  . No carbon bonnets or mirrors for me this year all painted out and clean looking, I took the inspiration from hipogtr's beautiful 34. The interior (cheers -C-) is 3D carbon impressed leather ( feckin v/expensive) but looks even better in the flesh.  

Thanks to Dan for the hosting


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Just out of curiosity, who done your interior (carbon leather)


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Kish Interiors who are based in Sunderland. Always win trophies for fun.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Dont you want to see my T04Z in the flesh fitted with a gorgeous purple HKS vortex funnel so you can see all the guts


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

WTF,that is simply jaw dropping.

Love that mate,one of the best R33's i've seen,ever!!!!!


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Think I might have worn my mouse wheel out as I can't decide which picture I like most.

Jaw dropping.

Which month you going for in next years calendar


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

I love this time of year on all the motor forums!!
All the pics of newly built / rebuilt/ de-hibernated cars popping up.
Love it dave and OMG that Bonnet :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 
Seriously getting a thing for the 33 now 
I feel an engine swap comming on next year!!!  
Jay


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Awesome 33.
Great work :smokin:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Very nice...looks like you could scoop up small animals with that splitter mind  
T


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Wow!   That's the dogs nuts.

Was expecting something special, you've not disappointed.  

Claire looks suitably board.  

Did you really let the dog ride in the back?  

Can we expect you on the 1st may?


----------



## aki (May 1, 2003)

I seen your car in sunderland city centre on saturday night at about 7:30pm, looking very good mate. I didn't realise you still owned the car, i thought you had sold it or something.

Aki


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

Wow! , cant think of much else but that should cover it, like tyhe interior , the wheels the colour................ nice one.


----------



## silverzilla (Aug 12, 2004)

love it! perfect 33, a padded black half cage would complement the nice interior even more


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

WOW!! Very nice.


----------



## SHAK (Jul 4, 2001)

*Daves Car*

Saw it on Saturday & just to add further comment 
- IT looks 10 times better in the METAL !!!!

:smokin:


----------



## sweeps (Sep 14, 2002)

Stunning Dave... Look forward to seeing it in the flesh.

Anything to impress the little Aussie bird  (I should be so lucky, lucky lucky lucky)

You know what i mean


----------



## NoBloodyFear (Nov 22, 2004)

Everyone has already said it ...

Bloomin lovely geezer


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

cheers fellas, if anyone has a rear cage i would be interested. i removed the full cage last year. yes i'll be out on the 1st may meet. still some more to come this year


----------



## Kim2770 (Feb 29, 2004)

OMG!!! that is STUNNING!! a billion thumbs up!!


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Outstanding work, davew. IMHO, that has got to be one of the top 33s on this board - very cleanly done both inside and outside. Any pix of the engine? 

Cya O!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

No engine bay pics yet but will arrange some


----------



## Caoboth (Jul 25, 2003)

Must admit it looks fantastic in the flesh, it has a high dribble factor


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Awesome, just Awesome :smokin:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

That looks absolutely stunning, very bad boy! you must be very proud


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

The car is awsome.


----------



## Killer (Mar 14, 2005)

Thats a fine car


----------



## kw311 (Jun 2, 2004)

what rims are those by the way?


----------



## kj_mini (Jan 22, 2005)

thats the most spectacular r33 i've ever seen  thank you for sharing those pics. I especially like the front valance and how you went for the clean look.


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

Dave - looks great. See you on Sunday...oh and just one practical comment from the tight ar*e on here - you have way too ,much time and money!!!


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

*an absolute beast*

:smokin:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

ouch, someone pinch me


----------



## djjazzc (Apr 15, 2004)

That is just jaw dropping gorgeous, i cant stop looking at it, ive even set it up on my pc as my background picture.
Top job mate 12 out of 10


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

*Fantastic Countryside Scenery...*

& no Birds getting in the way of the bonnet unlike most of my pics.  
Seriously the best R33 GTR I've ever seen   
See ya at the Show...you are going aren't you?


----------



## mike_s14 (Mar 6, 2005)

this is one good looking r33


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

she'll be at JAE, TOTB, Rising Sun performance & Trax


----------



## MadGrip (Oct 11, 2004)

dont suppose you fany a swap for a 2001 EVO VII with a lot of goodies(380 ish BHP) and £1k cash ?

as said before, awesome car & an amazing job you've done

Phil


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

MadGrip said:


> dont suppose you fany a swap for a 2001 EVO VII with a lot of goodies(380 ish BHP) and £1k cash ?
> 
> as said before, awesome car & an amazing job you've done
> 
> Phil


You've got to be kidding .................right?


----------



## Ged (Jun 29, 2001)

I don't think he was kidding....he just can't type....he meant £15K cash....even then he would still be kidding


----------



## MadGrip (Oct 11, 2004)

Ged said:


> I don't think he was kidding....he just can't type....he meant £15K cash....even then he would still be kidding


----------



## GT-RRRRR (Sep 12, 2005)

dayummm! Hella nice wheels..


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

hmmmmmmmmmmm i wonder what 2006 spec will be like


----------



## RICH S (Feb 28, 2003)

davew said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmm i wonder what 2006 spec will be like


Have it painted Minty green Dave 

RICH S


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

nah midnight is the way to go:smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin::smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

i think i need to change my pants!!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)




----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

what she looked like when i bought here


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)




----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Dave, those are beautifull pics...


----------



## GT-R Z (Mar 13, 2005)

*Purple and gold.......schweeeeeet !*

Nicely thought out images of a beautiful 33 ! I bet she looks even better in person with the color combination too ! 
Don't mean to be a repeater but.......sweet ride friend ! 
Vinny


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)




----------



## Marzy (Sep 15, 2005)

I love my R33's and i think thats probebly one of the nicest ones i've seen so far.


----------



## Caoboth (Jul 25, 2003)

Its even nicer in the flesh 

heres dave taunting me with pics of his skylien and ive gone and sold mine  boo hoo

Andy


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

wrong thread


----------



## GTR Fan (Sep 23, 2005)

Wow beautiful.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)




----------

